# 5 month old with smelly belly button help!!!!



## scottiejunior

Plz advise- my little girl is nearly 5 months and her belly button has a bit of an odour- It's not red at all and not weeping!!! I just don't know what it is???

It's not bad but as the day goes on I can smell it when changing etc 


Anyone any advice??

I'm going to the docs tomorrow but wondered if anyone else has had this?

Thanks


----------



## Boo44

Do you use any talcs or creams after bathing her? They can accumulate in places like belly buttons and armpits/neck and begin to smell a bit 'cheesy'!! Not sure if that's much help :)


----------



## Reno

My LO has a smelly belly button too, even when it was red my HV wasn't concerned and just said to keep it clean! I drop a few drops of warm water in, leave it for a few minutes then use a cotton bud...usually some yellow stuff comes out. It's not infected...it's just stuff accumulating! Clean it every day!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Dry it out with a q-tip/cotton bud after baths, too. The smell is caused by bacteria, and bacteria loves warm, damp places.


----------



## ktod

Oops I've never cleaned LOs belly button! Does anyone have good tips on cleaning their toes? I'm a bit scared pulling them apart but he gets lots of fluff in between. I just try rubbing his feet till it comes out.


----------



## scottiejunior

Thanks everyone but I'm baffled with it- she gets a bath every night and past couple of nights I've tried cleaning it with a cotton bud after and there isn't anythin coming out. It looks 100% normal and has a smell?????


----------



## xdxxtx

Make sure it's fully dried after bathing. It's very common for an innie belly button, especially on a chubby belly, to retain water after it gets wet. I've got a good amount of belly since I had my son, and if I don't dry it out very, very, very well, I get that yucky smell too coming out of it. Gross.

Actually, putting a little bit of baby powder in my belly button after drying helps to keep it dry and keeps the smell away.


----------



## scottiejunior

Thanks ill give it a go


----------



## dizz

If it keeps going - worth a trip to the doctor. I've got quite a deep inny belly button and can get infections in it if I'm not very very careful, and they blooming well hurt when you get one as it's an area that's constantly moving as you move other parts of your body.


----------

